
Snap loses $1.3B as reality TVstar Kylie Jenner says she no longer uses Snapchat - john58
https://9to5mac.com/2018/02/23/snapchat-share-price/
======
randomerr
"At close of trading yesterday, Snap’s share price had dropped by more than
6%, and was at one point $1.5B down on the day’s opening price."

I'll bet they recover most of that today. I think its the new interface that
really killed their stock. Kylie was just the final tipping point.

Besides stock prices don't really do much for a company's day to day activity.
Its just a mark of confidence. Most stock trades are based on emotions. So
Snap needs to gets back in the good graces of the people it serves.

